# Renzetti vs. Dynaking



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Girlfriend would like to get a new vice. She has been told by several shop owners to buy the dynaking vice. I beleive the model is a barracuda. They retail for a little over $350. 

Many people here have the Renzetti travler and sound very happy with it. 

I don't see much difference in the two except in price. Does anyone know what the difference's are and what would you buy? Anyone owns a barracuda?

Thanks


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

For typical casual tying I think the Renzetti is going to be all she needs for a lot less $$.

If she is a fanatical high volume or production tyer then the Dynaking may be worth the $$$.

I have never heard anyone say they regretted buying the Renzetti Traveller, although most will grudgingly admit the Dynaking is a better vice. I would say Renzetti = best value, Dynaking = best vice at any price.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I own both vices. The dynaking is a much better better built and perhaps engineered vice, but I do most of my tying on the renzetti. My renzetti has seen heavy use for the past 9 if not 11 years with not so much as a single problem.

I think the renzetti provides more "value" for the dollar.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh boy... you might as well ask Ford or Chevy, Ginger or Maryann or Coke or Pepsi!

To compare the Barracuda with the Traveller is just plain unfair. To different vices at two different price points.
The fairer comparison would be the Presentation 4000 or, if production tying smaller flies the 3000.

I highly suggest you take her to a shop with both vices and let HER try them. I can almost guarantee she'll know for certain which vice SHE prefers.

(make sure that dealer isn't pushing one product over the other because their margins are better, they use a particular vice (what you tie on is a highly individual preference!) or they stock one more than the other.

Me? I'm liking my old Renz 4000 with the cam jaw upgrade!


----------



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)

The perfect solution is ......

the Barracuda Junior Trekker!

It's only $209 (vs $175 for the Renzetti) and is basically a lightweight version of the Barracuda. For the $35 difference, I would hands-down go with the Dynaking. I have this vise and love it. I would not go with the full-size Barracuda.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I have used both quite a bit, the Baracuda is heavy duty, if you do deer hair you will not have any problems with hook movement, period. If you are into large flies it holds like a dream. If you are into smaller flies, gills and trout it is an over kill, the smaller one is just fine. Cudda also has some inovative attachements. 
Traveler is a fine vise for most application.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Beaglernr said:


> I have used both quite a bit, the Baracuda is heavy duty, if you do deer hair you will not have any problems with hook movement, period. If you are into large flies it holds like a dream. If you are into smaller flies, gills and trout it is an over kill, the smaller one is just fine. Cudda also has some inovative attachements.
> Traveler is a fine vise for most application.



When you say movement, are you referring to the hook actually slipping on larger patterns when spinning deer hairs with some models?


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes...there are models that tend to slip when you are holding large hooks and putting pressure on it such as you can get when doing large deer hair bugs.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i also have the traveler with the cam jaws. been using this vise for 4 years now an wouldnt want anything different. i bought it with the clamp but after buying an old roll top desk i went to a metal base. i like it better with the base instead of the clamp some times you just want to turn the vise a bit an its so much easier with base instead of the clamp. also what ever vise you pick make sure it will rotate thats the trick in makin a better looking fly, i think.


----------



## leakywaders (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Montana Mongoose by Griffin. I think for the money, it is one of the better vises on the market. I comes with both pedestal and c-clamp, a hard case for travel and is a full rotary. Just a thought.


----------

